# Newbie: Milk tastes goaty



## stansj (Jan 27, 2017)

First, Thank you all for so much information and educational tidbits over the last 2 years!

We have had our two does for about 1 1/2 years. They are happy and healthy. This is first time they freshened and we are milking. Unfortunately, I am having issues with odd tasting milk. I reviewed other posts but still have questions.

I wanted to document what I did so far to help others, but I am still in need of some more knowledge.

*Supplements provided:*
-Dumor goat minerals (free choice)
-Baking soda (fee choice)
-Kelp (free choice)

*Water:*
From a well, but does goes through a whole-house filter (remove iron slightly elevated and Manganese and address hardness).

*Feed:*
The are picky eaters and will only eat Alfalfa hay or Alfalfa hay mix (packaged from Southern states). The mix has molasses other types of hay mixed in.

*Grain mix I give after kidding (2 cups at milking, 2x day):*
50lbs sweet feed (pellets from TSC)
50lbs goat feed (pellets from TSC)
15lbs beet pulp
10lbs of alfalfa pellets
10lbs BOSS

I am milking into quart mason jar and storing the milk in

*Problem:*
I have a 2 yr old Nigerian Dwarf Doe that we began milking 1/16/18. The milk tasted really bitter and/or goaty flavor. We had blamed that to possible colostrum. But then noticed a post here attributing it to copper deficiency.

*Things we tried:*
1. I gave her copper bolus and bitter taste faded away in 1-2 week time period (WOOOHOOO!!)

**But now the milk has an underlying goaty taste. I can drink it but kids and wife refuse. I am trying to get sweet and clean tasting so they will switch over for good.
2. Use only stainless steel or glass containers to milk into. Then filter immediately when I get inside.
3. Checked for Mastitis with strip cup, etc. But no clumps or blood nor is she seem to be in pain milking.
4. Sanitizing all equipment in dishwasher instead of hand washing -> no impact
5. Our buck is in different paddock (since kidding) where a fence separates them -> no impact
6. Switched teat washes -> no impact
7. Cooling milk in ice bath as soon as get done milking -> No impact
8. Switched from the alfalfa mix to pure alfalfa hay (I was thinking addition ingredients may be causing flavor) -> No impact
9. I mixed new grain to include only goad feed pellets and BOSS -> the taste seemed to get better for a few days but has returned. So I am thinking it did not help?
10. There are no weeds growing in my paddock and they cannot reach and trees. So I do not think that is causing it.

*Questions:*
1. Do Commercial pellets add off flavor to milk? Would whole grains be better (whole Oats with BOSS)?
2. Does an acidic rumen impact flavor of milk? I heard mention of baking soda being added on top of grains...they currently have free choice backing soda. But is it better to put on top of grains? If so, how much?
3. Do you think the buck is too close (sharing a fence line)? Is it physical contact or smell that gets taints the does milk?
4. Do you think I may need to add more copper bolus? She is 45lbs currently and I gave her 3gram on 1/27.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I only lasted a couple months with milking, but when I started, their milk didn't start tasting good until about a month or so after they kidded.

I think I was told that it could still be traces of colostrum, if anyone can re-confirm deny that?

The buck could also be a factor, but many people have theirs in close proximity and don't notice anything. It would make it smell/taste bucky? though, is that what it tastes like or ?

Not sure if this helps or not  I'll have to do some digging, see if I can find my old thread on that. EDIT ~ Here it is if you're curious.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

From reading my old one, seemed the consensus was maybe residual colostrum and maybe needing to copper bolus.

Someone that knows more than me will jump in with some ideas hopefully.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Molasses and alfalfa can give an off taste. So can selenium deficiency. Copper does as well but you took care of that. I'd remove the free choice baking soda.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'd eliminate the Baking Soda right away. Keep it for when you have to use it, so it will work.

There is no residual colostrum. Milk does change in texture and nutrients as the kids grow. So you may be dealing with the transition milk at the moment. But not colostrum. Babies can't use colostrum now and there would be only detriment to the mother making it. And she doesn't.

Be certain the mother is getting plenty of fresh, clean water. Making milk requires tons of water.

I'd look at that transitioning milk, and the molasses, and improving the quality of the minerals. Eliminate the Baking Soda, as suggested.

That is where I'd start, anyway.


----------



## Shantel (Feb 13, 2018)

I have been milking for about three years now and the colostrum usually only last for about 10 days. Having the buck so close will change the flavor of the milk also if you don't pasteurize the milk is really only good for about two days so drink fast! Also there is probably a weed or something that the Doe is eating that is changing the flavor I recently had the same problem with my doe and found out she found some onions to eat


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

There is only colostrum for 1-2 days. No longer.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would try upping the dose of copper bolus or giving replamin plus, and adding a cobalt block.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Shantel said:


> I have been milking for about three years now and the colostrum usually only last for about 10 days. Having the buck so close will change the flavor of the milk also if you don't pasteurize the milk is really only good for about two days so drink fast! Also there is probably a weed or something that the Doe is eating that is changing the flavor I recently had the same problem with my doe and found out she found some onions to eat


Actually many people have a buck close by and are not affected. Also raw milk will last up to 2 weeks and still taste great.


----------



## stansj (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok thanks guys I am adding these things to my list of next steps to try! 
To answer some questions/comments:

Baking soda is removed....they never really touched it much anyhow. But it is gone.
Fresh water-They usually have three 2 gallon buckets hanging around the pen. I refill them when 1/4 left OR at least one every morning.
I can taste goaty flavor right after filtering....so it was not going bad. Usually, if I cool it fast it lasts 1.5 -2 weeks without increase in the flavor.
I gave her another 1G of copper bolus last night....I am not sure why I did not think of that before...especially since it worked in beginning. But this morning's milk tasted better (I think/hope/pray but not sure if wishful thinking or coincidence).
Replamin Plus- I am going to try this on both the girls (appears to be back ordered though)...I saw 5cc a week online...Is that generally what you give? And for how long? Also, is it copper oxide? or another form of copper in it I need to worry about overdosing?
I will let you know if it improves.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is another place you can order the replamin

http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Replamin-Gel-and-Replamin-Gel-Plus/498-200.html

The dosage is every day for 5 days then once a week. I think most people would give half for the Dwarf breeds, so 2-3 mls You don't have to worry much about toxicity, as I've never heard of any Replamin deaths. It is formulated to be given very frequently. I read a post by @goathiker that said she put the dose in the goat's grain one time a week. This seems an easy way to give it.

I don't know about the Dumor Goat Minerals. Can you give me a link or post a picture of the ingredients and guaranteed analysis? My TSC does not have it. Only Dumor Sheep mineral. And the Dumor Goat Blocks, which aren't much good.

Many people offer a cobalt block anyway. And it is a good way for the goat to get iodine, which the Replamin does not have.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Get a cobalt block.


----------



## stansj (Jan 27, 2017)

Arg....sorry, I was wrong it is not Dumor it is Manna Pro loose minerals.

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/manna-pro-goat-mineral-supplement-8-lb?cm_vc=-10005

Ordering cobalt block today....


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, I see. Manna Pro. That comes in small bags that will be convenient for you with only 2 NDs, and it is wildly popular, but you'll need to do a lot of extra supplementing because they just aren't great minerals. Would you mind some suggestions?


----------



## stansj (Jan 27, 2017)

Please, recommend away. I want them in best health possible!
I appreciate your time.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Here're some really quick ideas.

Brands and formulations that seem to be available nationally

Sweetlix Meat Maker (it is a goat mineral)
Cargill's Right Now Onyx (cattle mineral)
Purina Wind and Rain Storm (cattle)

All 3 of those brands have other formulations. Those are the formulations I like best so far.

Brands and formulations that are more regional and you may have access to them in NC

My personal favourite is http://www.co-opfeeds.com/ourcoop08/feeds/products/goat/productDetail.aspx?fm=73

Since I see you referenced Southern States the best offering from them is https://www.southernstates.com/cata...itions-weathershed-21-beef-mineral-50-lb.aspx

If you want to stick to TSC, here is one that is similar to, but still better than, the Manna Pro (imo) https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/purina-6-phosphorus-cattle-mineral-50-lb You may also be able to get the better choice, the Wind and Rain Storm, there.

This one is just horrible, worst levels I've ever seen. Don't buy this one. https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/nutrebeef-cattle-mineral?cm_vc=-10005

You will see that not all of these minerals have a 2:1 Calciumhosphorus ratio. Since you are feeding so much alfalfa, that is not a problem

I'm sure you have other offerings. This is just to get you started, not to tell you what to do.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I have no idea how that emoji got there. I meant it to say Calcium: Phosphorus ratio.

Arthritic hands. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## stansj (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome info thanks so much. I will look them over and see which one is closest to me. I can replace the Dumor quickly because I am coming to the end of a bag.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is a thread you may find helpful

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/excellent-minerals-you-know-how-i-love-me-those-minerals.194612/


----------



## stansj (Jan 27, 2017)

Ok, So I got the Cobalt block. They won't touch it. Just sniffed around it and left it alone.

I got the replamin Plus gel and gave them each 3 ml for 2 weeks. In addition, the new minerals came in (Sweetlix Meat Maker). They definitely like those minerals more than the old ones.

After about 2 weeks the milk taste is great. I am so happy. I am not sure if it is new minerals or Replamin plus...or both. But things are going well now.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

:7up: Yaaayyy! SO hapy to hear this update!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

stansj said:


> I am not sure if it is new minerals or Replamin plus...or both.


Doesn't matter, because the problem was apparently a mineral deficiency.

Sweetlix Meatmaker is high in cobalt, so don't be discouraged if you don't see them licking the block often. It is still iodized, still very good for them and if you keep it out of the weather, they can use it for a VERY long time. I'm so glad this issue is now OK for you.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I hardly ever see mine at the cobalt block either, but I do see their lick spot steadily growing; so I know they are using it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

A heavy worm load can cause off tasting milk, also.

In my small barn, I have 3 mature bucks stalled within 4 feet of the milk stand. Never any off taste in the milk.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Fresh goat milk will last for 2 weeks if kept good and cold. Not just cool. I like my refrigerator to form a slight ice film on milk or tea if the door is not opened very often. Now the buck will have an effect on the taste of the milk if he is stinky. Some milk breed bucks don't smell to speak of after the rut is over, however other breeds of goats will stink to high heaven all year long. And it may differ from one buck to the next. So to be safe keep your bucks totally away from the milk does. Then as others posters have said, feed and minerals can have effects on the milk taste. Also it seems to me that the more milk the doe gives the less off taste it will have. Saanans, LaManchas and Nubians seem to have good tasting milk. I don't have experiences with other breeds so I can't say about them. Good luck finding out what is your issue and hopefully you can get it corrected.


----------

